# Mendota SDV2 Medallion DV Gas Stove



## tws869 (Dec 13, 2020)

Anyone have luck trying a universal thermocouple with Mendota stoves? Just bought a place with one of these installed and the unit was 'DOA', of course being myself I want to make it work. Turned on the gas and checked connections, then started to light pilot light. Held heat on the thermocouple for a while and still it wont stay lit, so I'm thinking thermocouple. I searched the part number 05-07-00067 and found a few mentions that using this unit on LPG was known to last about a year and then some said that the 05-07-00084 was better for propane. So then I have found one company that sells this unit, but then I found other posts where users stated that this one only lasted 18 months. With the first one at $20 and the second at $60, I'm not seeing where paying three times the price for a unit that will last only 6M more is worthwhile. But I thought I'd check and see if anyone has found another option than the Mendota stove thermocouples.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2020)

Did you check the millivolts on the thermocouple that is in the unit now?
It should read 28+ mV.
That being said, when you DO to change it out, pull it &
take it with you to  the store & make sure the "universal" tc will fit.


----------



## tws869 (Jan 17, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Did you check the millivolts on the thermocouple that is in the unit now?
> It should read 28+ mV.
> That being said, when you DO to change it out, pull it &
> take it with you to  the store & make sure the "universal" tc will fit.


Ok checked voltage and the pilot is way too hot. Volts climb over .6 but the pilot won’t stay lit when releasing the pilot. I did adjust the pilot down now to reduce the heat. 
This stove was in a home we just purchased and was off when we took possession. What else might be the issue? The home is on propane.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 17, 2021)

If you were reading .6 mV, you were reading the THERMOPILE. 
The THERMOCOUPLE can only be checked by disconnecting from the gas valve.
Once you have it out, put on probe on the copper wire & the other probe
on the end of the button that seats into the valve. Use alligator clips
to make this easier...
Light the pilot & hold the pilot knob IN.
Take your reading. If the TC reads less than about 28mV, replace it.


----------



## tws869 (Jan 18, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> If you were reading .6 mV, you were reading the THERMOPILE.
> The THERMOCOUPLE can only be checked by disconnecting from the gas valve.
> Once you have it out, put on probe on the copper wire & the other probe
> on the end of the button that seats into the valve. Use alligator clips
> ...


Will check the other unit. I was basing the idea this was the thermocouple as the diagram shows it that way but I’m very happy to be wrong. 
So the larger probe on the left is the Thermopile?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 18, 2021)

tws869 said:


> Will check the other unit. I was basing the idea this was the thermocouple as the diagram shows it that way but I’m very happy to be wrong.
> So the larger probe on the left is the Thermopile?


Correct. It generates the necessary mV to keep the burner going, generally 550 +/- 25mV
Think of it as a "pile" of thermocouples.
Thermocouples generate the necessary mV for the pilot, generally 28 -31 mV.
Both of them generate mV to open electromagnets allowing for gas flow.
The themocouple in YOUR pilot assembly looks to be toast.


----------



## tws869 (Jan 27, 2021)

Grabbed the 24” from Hone Depot water heater section and it fit. Fired it up and working fine. Thanks for the help, and at $9 I am not bothered if these last a year or two only compared to the Mendota OEM replacements.


----------

